# Malt/Shih Tzu



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Check out this little lover!


Hercules


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, he is precious :wub: :wub: 
He will go fast, I pray!
So glad he is out of that horrible place :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know what's cuter, his face or his name!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh what a sweetie. Are you thinking of getting him????


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 25 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751369


> Ohhhhh what a sweetie. Are you thinking of getting him????[/B]


We'd love to but I'm not sure! It would be a haul, that's for sure!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

his adorable :wub:


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

He is just precious! I'm sure he will get scooped up no problem, look at that fyzzy soft face


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He is adorable,I love his little sweet face. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he sure is a cutie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 25 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751338


> Check out this little lover!
> 
> 
> Hercules[/B]


I'm in love! What a doll!

And my husband keeps talking for Midis lately (keep in mind my hubby is a cartoon animator, so all of our stuffed animal toys for Midis and certainly Midis! all have a "voice" with this cartoonist!): "Momma? I tink I need a baby sister to pway wif. Can I have one, pwease?"

OMIDOG! Midis was a nightmare of a puppy and a GREAT adult dog, but I cannot imagine sharing my love and attention between Midis, Husband, Granddaughter (2 1/2 yrs), Son of grandaughter and all the rest of my family PLUS another puppy! Help! 

Cyndi


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just Darling..........He won't last long, that is for sure!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hercules is calling out to you Martha!!!!

What an adorable baby.....I do hope he finds his forever home soon! :wub:


----------

